# prepareing for my first hitching adventure!



## warcloud (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi all! Well after some consideration I've decided the hell with it. Its time to hit the road. I live in small town MN. So I've decided I'm goin to Milwaukee for summerfest! I think I've done enough research and although I'm a little nervous I figure there's only one way to get over it. ..and that's do it! Scored my pops old Alice pack today and got my essential items (bag a tobacco, clean boxers, sleeping bag etc). Any advice would be great! Especially the sleeping situation. Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## Charlie (Jun 19, 2014)

Right on dude! you've got the right idea and I think you'll do just fine. As for sleeping areas, get creative. You can pick a spot that's out of site, in the bushes or anywhere clever. You'll want to constantly keep an eye out for places to sleep as you're walking. You may pass the best spot and come back to it. If you're looking for a spot to sleep when it's dark, it may be more difficult. You can find yourself a spot, make your bed, make a hideaway for your pack and stuff (cover it with foliage so nobody can see it even if they're at your spot). Bars are good for free water, wifi, and charge electric devices, plus if they're nice enough to let you do all of that, then there's probably somebody there cool enough to kick it and share stories, tell you about the area, point out places to sleep.

You'll want to consider rain. Tarps work great and they're cheap and easy to repair with duct tape. If you get a big tarp, you can use it to sleep many people (12'*18' can sleep 4). Green and brown tarps are good because they're kinda camouflage. With a tarp, you can make a tent by just using tent stakes, a piece of string, and either a stick or a tree or fence post or whatever. With a big tarp, you can make an over/under tent or it makes a comfy sleeping mat, but is heavier. If it's just you and not much gear, you could get by with a smaller tarp and some tent stakes and string (this you can set up as an A-frame over [not under] tent). You can experiment with this. I've even heard of lightweight, packable tarps, or shower curtains, but I've only really experimented with tarps. You can search tarp tent on google images and you'll see all sorts of setups that you can mimic.

It can be easier to find a place to sleep in a small town than in a big city. every place has it's own drawbacks though. So get creative with it and you'll learn what you like to do. Don't be afraid of bug bites, but don't ignore them either. the bushes can be great to sleep in, but there is bugs. Stay covered, wool boot socks, pants, sleeves, mittens, scarf, hat, hoody, will protect you against unwanted bug bites. Last year, somebody donated me a bug net to wear on my head. I haven't used it yet because I'm used to bugs, but I may use it if I have to sleep in a place where bugs are eating me alive.


----------



## warcloud (Jun 19, 2014)

Hell ya brother sweet advice! I'm completely pumped. Got tarp locked down! Leaving Thursday for Albert Lea MN. Meeting up with a female fellow adventurer than we set off for Wisconsin! Thanks again friend!


----------



## Charlie (Jun 20, 2014)

You're welcome. If you come up with any other questions, you know where to bring them.


----------



## warcloud (Jun 20, 2014)

Hitched my first ride today! Had to see what it was all about so I figured a day trip to the lake would be a good practice run! Complete success! Got a ride in 15 mins from a couple a grizzly Adams lookin farm guys hauling a load a hay right to my destination! Fuk me I'm hooked l can feel it!


----------



## Sip (Jun 21, 2014)

Ah, nothing like that sweet sweet first hitch. Good luck on all your travels!


----------



## warcloud (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks sip. Completely pumped. Not just for the adventure but hitting up summerfest for the first time. Anyone ever been?? I'd be curious to hear someone's experience if they have.


----------



## Charlie (Jun 23, 2014)

I just got back from a music festival in Washington, it was life changing. i'm going to another one in Oregon soon. Where's Summerfest?


----------



## Charlie (Jun 23, 2014)

and congrats on the first hitch. small trips is how I started too.


----------



## warcloud (Jun 23, 2014)

Its in Milwaukee Wisconsin. I've never been there. Not sure what to expect but its cheap to get in and near on lake Michigan so it can't be to bad.


----------



## Sip (Jun 23, 2014)

When is summer fest? I'm in MI at the moment and it would be cool to hitch over an check it out.


----------



## warcloud (Jun 23, 2014)

sweet man. Its June 25th through July 6th 75 acres and 800 acts over the course of the event. 18$ for the day 12 to 12 but there's easy ass promotions to get in free.. http://m.tapmilwaukee.com/daily-dea...ummerfest-for-free-b99286503z1-263815531.html sorry don't no how to link it. Hope u make it out! ...
..(edit..looks like it worked!)


----------

